# Its sad when



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

You have to go to the drive in to enjoy 4g and the drive in in in the middle of the BFE. Again tuesday they teased me with 4g in my area just to shut it back down that very evening. They must want me to suffer as they think its a fun game. COme on verizon the system works I had download speeds of 22.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Dark Jedi said:


> You have to go to the drive in to enjoy 4g and the drive in in in the middle of the BFE. Again tuesday they teased me with 4g in my area just to shut it back down that very evening. They must want me to suffer as they think its a fun game. COme on verizon the system works I had download speeds of 22.


Yeah, brutal. I remember when they did teasers/test runs in my area, and how excited I got when that three became four. The anticipation is worth it though, 4g flies on tb.

Sent from my favorite Android, using my favorite flavor of Tapatalk!


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

I was just surprised, mainly due to my area not being on any 4g list but we've had it for half a year.


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

I wish i got 22MBs. I'm lucky to get 10 in my area...


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

orkillakilla said:


> I wish i got 22MBs. I'm lucky to get 10 in my area...


That's what it tested that day. I am sure they will slow it down to what others are getting

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Well looks like they left it on for good this time. Working good and no drops to 3g. Average 5 to 6 down with spikes to 11. Love this 4g.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah I'm averaging about 8.5 down and about 3 up on 4G. Not as good as when they first turned it on, but what else can be expected in a big city with more and more 4G devices being activated every day


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah lucky live in a hicks town so most people rocking the iphones. LOL. Nice to watch hulu in hd

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Bindy (Jul 16, 2011)

I get LTE in EVERY surrounding town, but not mine. What the fuck is that shit? I live in the middle of nowhere, literally... every surrounding town is NOWHERE.


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

Me has 4G

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GunnerOnASpooky (Jul 8, 2011)

They're doing initial testing here...I get 4g....good signal, but the speeds suck. Its only slightly better than 3g

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Bindy said:


> They're doing initial testing here...I get 4g....good signal, but the speeds suck. Its only slightly better than 3g
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


That's how it was here initial tests was slow and like you slightly better than 3g. It took them about 2 months to bring it on line. So the speeds should get better as I average 5 to 7 now. I hope they give more but as it is now its great for streaming anything on netflix in high hd.

It just gives me a warm feeling inside seeing that little 4G icon on. A years wait from the time I got my bot till I got 4G local. To think everyone called me mad for getting a LTE phone and not have the LTE network. Who's mad now? Lol
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------

